
Diversitas? Take a Closer Look - kelukelugames
http://www.thecrimson.com/article/2012/1/26/diversity-lack-figures-evidence-harvard/
======
kelukelugames
Some hard data on classism.

Estimated over half of Harvard students are from the top 4%.

Less than 1/5 of Harvard students are from bottom 40% families.

